# CPT code for partial epiphysiodesis o



## TammyHF (Jun 12, 2008)

I need a CPT code for a procedure called partial epiphysiodesis (arrest of the growth plate) of the first metatarsal.This is a bunion procedure used in pediatric patients with open growth plates where a staple is placed on one side of the growth plate to force the bone to grow in a certain direction.  I was able to find CPT codes for femur, fibula, radius, tibia, and ulna epiphysiodesis procedures, but nothing related to the foot.  Let me know if you find anything that may be close or would just have to use the unlilsted procedure , foot or toes 28899? 

Thank you,
Tammy Hulsey-Ferguson, CPC 
316-269-3338 ext 1445


----------

